# Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? :)



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

*Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mir auf der Mindfactory Website einen Pc zusammen gestellt und wollte mal eure Meinung hören 
Also, hier mal die Hardware:
Prozessor(CPU): AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L/USB3 AMD 760G So.AM3 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Festplatte: 2000GB WD Green WD20EZRX 64MB 3.5" 
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DH18NS50 (Bulk) DVD-ROM
Arbeitsspeicher(RAM): 4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg Non-Modular 
Monitor: 19" (48,26cm) LG 19EN33S schwarz

So das wars. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger in diesem Bereich. Wenn jemand verbesserungsvorschläge hat die Nicht mehr als 20 -30€ Abweichen bitte sagen, ansonsten Hätte ich eine Frage. Reicht dieses System zum Spielen Normaler Spiele(League Of Legends, Team Fortress, Call Of DUty usw) ohne Laggs möglichst auch auf Guter Grafik..?
Wer Links zu den Einzelnen Teilen haben will, einfach bescheid Sagen.

Danke schonmal für Antworten ! 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Einmal kurz ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger in diesem Bereich.


 
Das ist nicht zu übersehen... deine Konfiguration wird in den nächsten Minuten zerrissen werden (weils für das Geld wirklich was besseres gibt und manche Dinge wie das Netzteil ziemlicher Schrott und nebenbei völlig überdimensioniert sind). Es wäre besser, komplett neu anzufangen^^

Wenn du uns diese Fragen beantworten würdest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
wird dir ein optimaler PC zusammengebaut. 

EDIT: verdammt - zu langsam.


----------



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

So, hab es einfach mal Rauskopiert ^^
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? Das ist Schwer.. 500 - 700 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...) Bildschirm/Tastatur.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...) Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Eigenbau, kann aber auch gerne ein kompletter Vorgeschlagen werden.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? Keiner Vorhanden.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) MMO's.. Fiesta Online, COD MW1/2, League Of Legends, Allerdings auch Team Fortress 2 und anderes sollte einigermaßen Gut laufen.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? Nein

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? Nein  Nur das mit den Spielen beachten bitte.


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + BenQ GL2460, 24" (9H.LA6LB.QPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Hut ab - einwandfrei zusammengestellt, maximale Spieleleistung fürs Geld und die 700€ fast exakt getroffen  (Zur Not kannste beim Netzteil aus dem E9 ein L8 machen dann biste unter der 700er Grenze)... bis auf eine Kleinigkeit:

Es fehlt noch ne Tastatur. 

Letztere würde ich aber eher im Laden auswählen wo man die Dinger auch mal anfassen kann falls es dahingehend besondere Wünsche gibt. Falls es dir egal ist kannste auch einfach ne Standardtastatur für ein paar Euro nehmen. 

Nebenbei erwähnt: Diese Zusammenstellung ist gefühlt doppelt so schnell beim Zocken verglichen mit der im Startpost


----------



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

okay  danke für die Schnelle Antwort  Weiss jemand wie teuer eine Mechanische Tastatur ca. ist?


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch ne Tastatur.


 
Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich nur die MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® USB Gaming Tastatur X81005 (MD 85954) empfehlen. Die wär vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen zu teuer. Da werden aber sicherlich noch einige andere Tastaturen gepostet.


----------



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ein ganz wichtiger Faktor. Ich weiss ich hab Eigenbau oder Fertigmodell gesagt aber wenn ich es da bestellen würde könnte man ihn dort auch zusammenbauenLASSEN? Weil wie gesagt ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling und wage mich nochnicht ans selber zusammenbauen


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> okay  danke für die Schnelle Antwort  Weiss jemand wie teuer eine Mechanische Tastatur ca. ist?


 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nische-tastaturen-ubersicht-diskussionen.html

+

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...5837-sammelthread-mechanische-tastaturen.html

könnte deine Frage benatworten - unter 80€ wirds aber eher nix. 


Was das zusammenbauen angeht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> okay  danke für die Schnelle Antwort  Weiss jemand wie teuer eine Mechanische Tastatur ca. ist?


 
Ich würde da rund 100€ einplanen.


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich lass die frage lieber mal sein


----------



## xpSyk (11. Juni 2013)

RaYzz schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + BenQ GL2460, 24" (9H.LA6LB.QPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das Gehäuse hab ich und es ist sehr ... billig. 
Besser ein Cooler Master oder Cougar, da gibts für wenig Geld echt gute 



RaYzz schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nicht mit dem Thema Tastatur richtig beschäftigt , was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer normalen und einer mechanischen?



ernst gesagt: Den unterschied wirst du nicht Merken. Wenn du fest dran glaubst kannst du dir auch einbilden, dass irgendeine 20€ Tastertur das beste überhaupt ist.


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

ahh ok danke trotzdem  Dann kann man ja eigentlich zu einer normalen greifen, die dann nur 20-40€ kostet, oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



RaYzz schrieb:


> ahh ok danke trotzdem  Dann kann man ja eigentlich zu einer normalen greifen, die dann nur 20-40€ kostet, oder ?


 

Wenn du eine stinknormale haben willst/das dir reicht genügen 3,50€ 
Gembird 8300U Keyboard schwarz, USB, DE (KB-8300U-BL-DE)

Aber für 15-20€ bekommt man durchaus gute "normale" Tastaturen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Sehr beliebt, gut und günstig : Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xpSyk (11. Juni 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sehr beliebt, gut und günstig : Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Da steht Microsoft drauf!! D: 

Also ich hab eine super Logitech G105 bei MediaMarkt im Special für 15 bekommen. 
Kann das Ding nur empfehlen.


----------



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

Leider is dort keiner der "zusammenbauer" in der Nähe von mir  aber es gibt hier einen Laden in der Nähe .. Die frage ist jetzt: wenn ich alles bestellen würde wie es vorgeschlagen wurde würde es reichen das ich sagen wir die Pakete so wie sie sind abgebe und es kann ein ganzer pc draus entstehen oder Brauch ich da noch Sockel oder sowas ?
Und geht es mit dem Betriebssystem auch einfach oder wird es da Komplikationen mit der Festplatte geben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Leider is dort keiner der "zusammenbauer" in der Nähe von mir  aber es gibt hier einen Laden in der Nähe .. Die frage ist jetzt: wenn ich alles bestellen würde wie es vorgeschlagen wurde würde es reichen das ich sagen wir die Pakete so wie sie sind abgebe und es kann ein ganzer pc draus entstehen oder Brauch ich da noch Sockel oder sowas ?


 
Du kannst alles so wie es ist beim "Zusammenbauer" abgeben und er wird dir einen fertigen PC zurückgeben - solche Dienste sind aber im allgemeinen (wenn unsere bastler es nicht machen) nicht grade günstig - es lohnt sich da auch bei mehreren Läden anzufragen, manche machen sowas für 30-40€, andere wollen 100 und mehr haben.

Mit dem Betriebssystem gibts keine Probleme - du musst eben eines haben (um die volle Leistung zu nutzen eine 64bit Version und möglichst Windows7 oder neuer).


----------



## mytelion (11. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte da an das ganz einfache Windows 7 home Premium das wäre gut oder? Also passend


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



xpSyk schrieb:


> ernst gesagt: Den unterschied wirst du nicht Merken. Wenn du fest dran glaubst kannst du dir auch einbilden, dass irgendeine 20€ Tastertur das beste überhaupt ist.


 
Eine 10€ Tastatur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Ich dachte da an das ganz einfache Windows 7 home Premium das wäre gut oder? Also passend


 
Ist es - achte darauf dass du die 64bit Version davon hast (kostet dasselbe), sonst sind von deinen 8GB RAM nur noch 3,5 übrig.


----------



## RaYzz (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de hier bekommst du es für wenig Geld


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Günstiges Win7 : Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de

Hardwareversand baut für 20,- Euro zusammen : http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand aus dieser Liste in deiner Nähe : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

Aber Hardware versan baut ja sicherlich nur zusammen wenn man da bestellt ich werde mal gucken ob es dort alle Zeile gibt und wie hoch der Preis abweicht ..


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 53,87,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+  ~ 99,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  ~ 60,61,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  ~ 194,83,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX  ~ 66,77,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz  ~ 16,16,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Merc Alpha  ~ 32,72,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold  ~ 59,97,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD  ~ 19,89,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm  ~ 7,89,-

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article  ~ 20,00,-

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de  ~ 29,90,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ GL2450E  ~ 131,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech K120 OEM Keyboard - black  ~ 8,53,-

Wären zusammen ungefähr ~ 801,- Euro

Weil die AMB Boxed-Kühler nicht wirklich was taugen, habe ich den Hyper TX3 Evo in der Liste. 
Der zusätzliche 120mm ist für die Front vom Bitfenix Merc Alpha (das Alpha weil lieferbar und weil im Deckel auch noch lüfter verbaut werden können/FX6300 wird warm )

Man könnte noch etwas sparen : Netzteil Cougar A400, Graka 7850, CPU i3 3220 (dann fällt der CPU-Kühler weg und das Board ist auch günstiger). 
Dann kämen wir ungefähr bei 730,- Euro


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

okay  danke dafür ! Ich denke so werde ich es bestellen! Ich danke schonmal für die Hilfe und wenn ich noch fragen habe melde ich mich


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn du neben (also nicht während dem Spielen )dem spielen noch irgendwelche CPU Intensiven Sachen machst (rendern etc.) bist du mit ner AMD CPU besser beraten. 
Wenn du NUR zockst, nimm ne Intel CPU.


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Also es is nich so, das ich NUR das Game offen habe z.b. Oftmals Render ich auch nebenbei, was nur momentan nicht möglich ist ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Bei AMD hast du halt den Vorteil beim Multitasking da du (bei nem 8 Kerner) deutlich mehr Kerne hast. 
Intel hat halt eine bessere Leistung pro Kern.
Skype/TS & sonstige Normalprogramme im Hintergrund schafft aber auch ne Intel CPU.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wenn iwie möglich, nimmst Du diese CPU hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3330 Box, LGA1155  151,76,-

mit diesem Mainboard : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX  61,27,-

Günstigere, aber trotzdem sehr gute Graka : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5  148,74,-

Günstigeres Netzteil : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 400 Watt  44,94,-

Die AMDs sind keine echten 8-Kerner


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juni 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die AMDs sind keine echten 8-Kerner



?
Die Intels haben im bestfall ja 6. 
Aber dann halt noch SMT. 
Die AMDs haben 8 Kerne in 4 Modulen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Die Intels haben im bestfall ja 6.



Intel hat auch 8 Kerner. Nur kosten die eben eine Menge. 
Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Aber dann halt noch SMT.
> Die AMDs haben 8 Kerne in 4 Modulen?



AMD nennt die Architektur mit den Modulen CMT.
Das steht für Coremultithreading.

Wärhrend das SMT von Intel für Simultaneous Multithreading steht.

Intel baut für SMT ein paar Register und Pipelines mit ein. Dazu eine Alu und fertig ist das.
AMD muss mehr machen und baut einen Kern ein der keine FPU hat bzw. zwei Kerne teilen sich den Cache und eine FPU.
Aktuell ist das Intel SMT System sinnvoller da die vorhandenen Kerne besser ausgelastet werden.
AMDs Konzept ist voll auf Multi Core ausgelegt. Hast du eine Multi Core Anwendung kommt AMD hier zum Zuge.
Und wäre die Pro Takt Leistung des Vishera nicht so schwach könnte AMD damit die Intel 6 Kerner angreifen.
AMd könnte hier den Cache besser anwenden. Das würde sicher eine Menge in der Pro Takt Leistung bringen.


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Was wäre denn der vorteil an dem Oben vorgeschlagenen CPU/Mainboard?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Asrock ist preisgünstig.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Und mit dem i5 3330 hättest Du einen sehr guten Ivy 4-Kerner 

Für die AMD CPU musst du auf jeden Fall wenigstens noch 20,- Euro für einen Kühler drauflegen, weil die mitgelieferten viel zu laut sind.

Den i5 3330 kannst Du erstmal mit dem Boxed kühlen.


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Noch mal ne Kurze frage geht auch anstatt diesem Gehäuse was Vorgeschlagen wurde (http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/50575/BitFenix+Merc+Alpha.article) das hier (http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/73883/Sharkoon+VS3-Standard+Grün,+ohne+Netzteil.article) weil ich die LED's Einfach schick finde


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Klar geht das . Passt auch alles rein .

Weil der nur vorne einen Lüfter hat, solltest Du diesen für hinten mitbestellen : http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38634&agid=1987&pvid=4mvm3q0cu_hhugv461&ref=13  5,90,-

Vorne kalte Luft rein, hinten warme Luft raus, so sollte das sein .


----------



## mytelion (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

ok, man muss bedenken, ich lasse es zusammenbauen und machs nich selber  Nochmal vielen dank an euch alle für die tolle Hilfe!


----------



## mytelion (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Hey nochmal eine Frage das beunruhigt mich so ^^ Kann mir jemand sagen für welche Spiele dieser Pc Reichen würde also z.b Minecraft höchste Anforderung oder Battlefield niedrigste oder irgendwie Sowas einfach falls jemand das einschätzen kann danke


----------



## Makalar (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Aktuelle Spiele solltest du damit schon auf Hoch spielen können


----------



## mytelion (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Okay  *beruhigt*


----------



## mytelion (20. Juli 2013)

So Leute nochmal eine ziemlich bescheuerte frage, man kann doch mit dem PC über WLAN ins Internet oder ? 

Lg


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Nein  Nur wenn Du einen WLAN-Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte benutzt, wobei ich eher zu einem WLAN-Stick tendieren würde.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juli 2013)

mytelion schrieb:


> So Leute nochmal eine ziemlich bescheuerte frage, man kann doch mit dem PC über WLAN ins Internet oder ?
> 
> Lg



Wenn du entweder ein wlankarte oder ein wlan stick hast schon, manche mainboards haben auch integriertes wlan.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> manche mainboards haben auch integriertes wlan.


 
zum beispiel das asus z87 pro. aber da funktioniert das nicht...


----------



## mytelion (27. Juli 2013)

Ok also kann ich das vom PC her nicht . Kann mir jemand einen WLAN Stick empfehlen? Und ch wollte nochmal eine Absicherung zum 100. mal da ich mir den PC bald bestelle und es mein erster Selbstgekaufter PC ist also ihr meint er ist gut genug für Aktuelle spiele z.b ? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

WLAN Stick könntest Du den hier nehmen: ASUS USB-N13, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Poste am besten nochmal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Für den finalen Segen


----------



## mytelion (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

So die eigentliche Zusammenstellung wäre diese: 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s ~ 53,87,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+ ~ 99,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 ~ 60,61,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express ~ 194,83,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX ~ 66,77,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz ~ 16,16,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Merc Alpha ~ 32,72,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold ~ 59,97,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD ~ 19,89,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm ~ 7,89,-

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Servic...menbau.article ~ 20,00,-

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de ~ 29,90,-

Warcheinlich ein Anderes Gehäuse und Dazu kommt noch ein Headset, der Vorgeschlagene W-Lan Stick, Ein Bildschirm und eine Tastatur. Tastatur + Bildschirm waren zwar bei der zusammenstellung Dabei, nur ich denke ich nehme da die die wir noch zuhause haben 

Ist das soweit gut, das Hardwareversand.net den PC dann zusammenbauen, er kommt Fertig bei mir zuhause an. Ich installiere Windows + den Wlan stick, und dann Sollte alles funktionieren und auch für Aktuelle Spiele ausreichend sein oder? (Grafik auf Hoch etc.)

Liebe Grüsse

EDIT: Anstatt dem Oberen Gehäuse dieses Hier: Sharkoon VS3-Standard Grün, ohne Netzteil - Würde doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Jop aktuelle Spiele sollten schon auf hoch gehen 
Die Konfi ist gut


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das Sharkoon VS-3 würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, hinten ein 92mm Lüfter ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Hier ein paar Alternativen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil


----------



## mytelion (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ok ich denke dann ich nehme das Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0, und der PC hat auch USB anschlüsse usw oder?^^


----------



## Vily (28. Juli 2013)

mytelion schrieb:


> Ok ich denke dann ich nehme das Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0, und der PC hat auch USB anschlüsse usw oder?^^



2 x USB 2.0 ¦ 1 x headphones ¦ 1 x microphone ¦ 2 x USB 3.0 und noch ein paar am Mainboard


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ja, das Board hat die erforderlichen Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse USB2/USB3-Anschlüsse.


----------



## mytelion (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

OK danke  ich werde den pc dann bald bestellen, nächste Woche warcheinlich


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Feedback wäre super  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## mytelion (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Danke  hoffen wir nur das auch alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle ^^


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wird schon  Du bist hier ja nicht im Computer BILD-Forum


----------



## mytelion (30. Juli 2013)

Wir haben hier Zuhause einen Medion PC für 500 Euro, wenn mein neuer c nu so gut ist wie der reicht das  kann mir jemand was zu Medion PC 's sagen ? ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

mytelion schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was zu Medion PC 's sagen ? ^^



Gehäuse mit der stabilität einer Aldi tüte, sonst eigentlich der andere kram, der alle fertigpc's runterzieht. einziger lichtblick ist, dass manchmal delta netzteile drin sind


----------



## mytelion (31. Juli 2013)

Ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> einziger lichtblick ist, dass manchmal delta netzteile drin sind


 
Ein Lichtblick ist es, wenn ein FSP Netzteil drin ist, denn die Delta sind nicht leise.


----------



## mytelion (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

So, jetzt ist es so weit. Der letzte Tag vor der bestellung  Mein Finales Setup sieht so aus:

- Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
- AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
- 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
- Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
- ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX
- LG GH24NS bare schwarz
- be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold
- Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
- Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
- Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
- Rechner - Zusammenbau
- Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
.
Jetzt wollte ich mich nur ein aller letztes mal absichern das alle Teile miteinander Passen, alles in das Gehäuse passt, ich Win-7 ''Installieren'' kann, und dann sofort alles Funktioniert oder muss ich noch weiter Sachen dazukaufen? (Wlan stick habe ich) Und werden Passende Kabel mitgeliefert?^^
Also, passt alles zusammen, wird es Problemlos funktionieren und ist es auch einigermaßen Leistungsfähig?

Bitte um eine letze Antwort!

Mfg


----------



## Makalar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Sieht gut aus 

Win7 würde ich bei eBay kaufen, da kostet es nur 30€


----------



## mytelion (11. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Muss an der Software eigentlich auch noch was gemacht werden ausser das Windows drauf muss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Welche Software?
Du installierst Windows und alle wichtigen Programme auf die SSD.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Muss an der Software eigentlich auch noch was gemacht werden ausser das Windows drauf muss?


 
Treiber solltest du nicht vergessen, gehören auch auf die SSD.


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Welche Treiber? :ss


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Und wenn ich bei Hardwareversand.de dieses Rechner - Zusammenbau im Warenkorb habe, wird der dann automatisch zusammengebaut geliefert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Welche Treiber? :ss


 
GraKa, Sound etc. 


mytelion schrieb:


> Und wenn ich bei Hardwareversand.de dieses Rechner - Zusammenbau im Warenkorb habe, wird der dann automatisch zusammengebaut geliefert?


 
Ja.


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Erklär mir das bitte mal genauer mit den Treibern, werden die mitgeliefert, wie installier ich sie und wo kann ich auswählen das sie auf der ssd installiert werden?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Die mitgelieferten Treiber CD's am besten in den Mülleimer werfen und dann nur die benötigten Treiber von der Herstellerhomepage des Mainboards runterladen (Chipsatz, ggf. Sound, USB 3.0, LAN)

Den Grafiktreiber bekommst Du auf der nvidia oder AMD Homepage.

Wenn Windows auf der SSD installiert ist, werden die Treiber automatisch auch auf der SSD installiert.


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ist das Kostenlos? Also ich Installiere Windows und gehe dann Auf die Website, Lade die treiber Runter, Installiere sie und dann bin ich mit dem allen Fertig?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich denke ja 
Und alles kostenlos


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

ok bin grade auf der AMD webside(Grafiktreiber und Software) was müsste ich bei den Einzelnen schritten Auswählen? :?


----------



## grenn-CB (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Erklär mir das bitte mal genauer mit den Treibern, werden die mitgeliefert, wie installier ich sie und wo kann ich auswählen das sie auf der ssd installiert werden?



Ich würde nur den Grafiktreiber installieren,
Hier der richtige AMD Catalyst


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das is der Richtige für meine Karte?


----------



## grenn-CB (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Der ist für die ganze HD 7xxx Reihe also auch für die HD 7870 und ist für Windows 7 und 8 64Bit geeignet, gehe davon aus das du Windows 7 oder 8 verwendest in der 64Bit Version.


----------



## mytelion (12. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ja Windows 7 64 Bit von pcfritz.de


----------



## mytelion (17. August 2013)

Nur Grafiktreiber installieren ? :o wenn noch mehr, könnte mir jemand vielleicht auch da noch die richtigen links Schicken ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. August 2013)

Und auch die mainboardtreiber nicht vergessen. Die gibts auf der herstellerwebsite


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wenn es dieses Mainboard geworden ist : ASRock > 970 Extreme3 R2.0

Die ersten beiden, den LAN und den letzten Treiber. Von den Utilities vielleicht das "Extreme Tuning".


----------



## grenn-CB (17. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> Nur Grafiktreiber installieren ? :o wenn noch mehr, könnte mir jemand vielleicht auch da noch die richtigen links Schicken ?



Ich selber habe bei mir nur den Grafiktreiber extra installiert alles andere kommt direkt von Windows, da ich mit den Treibern keine Probleme habe und ich nicht so gerne soviel Zusatzsoftware installiert habe.


----------



## mytelion (17. August 2013)

Was bedeutet es eigentlich also wo liegt der Unterschied wenn man Treiber installiert hat und wenn nicht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Eine Hardware braucht Treiber, damit sie korrekt arbeitet.
Es gibt Standard Windows Treiber, damit die Hardware überhaupt geht (wie Soundtreiber für den Soundchip Onboard, oder den VGA Treiber, damit es ein Bild gibt, usw.), aber die Hardware kann nur dann voll genutzt werden, wenn die neuesten Treiber des Herstellers installiert sind.


----------



## mytelion (18. August 2013)

Ok. danke für die Erklärung


----------



## mytelion (24. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

So der Pc ist Jetzt hier. Also die Treiber CD's nicht nehmen, sondern die anderen von der Herstellerwebsite runterladen?


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Richtig...
Die auf den CDs sind meist Asbach Uralt.
Es sei denn die Hardware ist grad frisch auf dem Markt, dann könnten die noch aktuell sein, sicher ist es auf jeden Fall auf der Herstellerseite zu gucken.


----------



## mytelion (24. August 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Okay.


----------



## mytelion (1. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

also, der PC steht jetzt komplett angeschlossen vor mir. Ich bin grade aus dem urlaub zurück und habe ihn noch nie angeschaltet. Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe könnte mir jemand jetzt sagen in welcher reihenfolge ich vorgehen sollte also anschalten, Windows CD einlegen oder wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Bitte um antwort und danke im vorraus


----------



## grenn-CB (1. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Würde gleich die Windows DVD reinlegen.


----------



## mytelion (5. September 2013)

So Leute es hat alles geklappt der PC läuft wunderbar und ich bin total zufrieden nochmal danke an alle die mir dabei geholfen haben und bis dann


----------



## grenn-CB (5. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das klingt ja gut, dann noch viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------



## Buschwookie (5. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Also wenn es bei LOL, CoD und TF2 auf maximalen Einstellungen bleibt ist die Wahl eigentlich ganz gut.
Nur kann es evtl problematisch werden mit z.b Far Cry 3 oder Battlefield 3/4 auf Ultra^^


----------



## mytelion (8. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich muss noch eine Sache bemängeln am PC, die Internetverbindung ist Dermaßen Schlecht, also da ist glaube ich irgendwas schief gelaufen, um eine Internetseite wie z.b Youtube zu Öffnen, brauche ich geschätze 30 Sekunden, aber bei einem Offline Spiel hab ich das gefühl ich hab 2 Mio FPS. Naja, Beispiel: Ich wollte mir ein Spiel runterladen für das ich auf dem Alten pc ca eine Halbe Stunde gebraucht habe, Hier auf dem PC wurden es fast 4,5 Stunden. Und wenn ich egal welches Spiel spiele, fliege ich wegen High-Ping vom Server. Kann man da irgendeinen Verstärker oder ähnliches Kaufen/Machen, damit das besser wird?

Mfg

EDIT: Ich habe auf die Uhr geschaut, um diese Antwort zu posten brauchte es genau 1 Minute und 8 Sekunden.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wird denn ein WLAN Stick benutzt oder ein LAN Kabel?


----------



## mytelion (8. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

WLAN Stick


----------



## grenn-CB (8. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Welchen genau und was für eine Signalstärke hast du?


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

tut mir leid das die Antwort solange hat auf sich warten lassen, ich benutze den Asus USB-N13 Wlan USB Stick und Signalstärke hab ich immer um die 30%  ich bin mittlerweile echt verzweifelt  Das ist leider soo langsam :/


----------



## grenn-CB (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das hier sollte helfen Sharkoon USB 3.0 Extension Dock, Kabel, damit kannst du den wo anders hinstellen damit du besseres Signal bekommst.

Ist der WLAN Stick hinten im Rechner reingesteckt?


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Um nochmal genauere info's zu geben: Beim Patchen von z.b League Of Legends habe ich 4 KBPS und im Wlanstick Controll Center steht 15 Mbps bei Derzeitige Datenrate. Ja, ich habe den Stick eingesteckt. Nützt dieses Extension Dock Kabel denn ''viel''?


----------



## grenn-CB (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Also ich würde es mal mit einen DSL Speedtest testen wie viel du denn jetzt bekommst Der große DSL-Geschwindigkeitstest - DSL Speed testen - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Würde ich ja gerne, aber aus irgendeinem grund Verliert der Wlan stick jedes mal die Verbindung wenn ich die Seite aufrufe :/ Habs schon 6 mal probiert, jedes mal Internet Weg. gibt es nicht irgendwas was das Wlan Verstärkt?


----------



## Softy (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Es gäbe Repeater, aber einen guten Ping darfst Du damit nicht erwarten. Z.B. AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater 310, 300Mbps (MIMO) (20002576) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den hatte ich eine Zeitlang in Verwendung (und der liegt hier neben mir und verstaubt ).


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

was heisst keinen guten ping? Also, heisst das es würde nicht viel helfen?


----------



## Softy (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich weiß nicht, ich habe den Ping nicht gemessen, aber die Downloadgeschwindigkeit war stark schwankend.


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Hmm hab mal getestet als ich League Of Legends gepatcht habe hatte ich Am Pc der sofort neben dem Router steht ~1400 kbps. An meinem Pc hatte ich 16 - 50. Hört sich extrem an oder? Find ich auch^^


----------



## grenn-CB (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ist eigentlich der Treiber auf dem PC für den WLAN Stick installiert?


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ja, ich hab den beigelieferten Treiber installiert


----------



## Softy (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Schau doch mal, ob es einen aktuelleren Treiber auf der Herstellerseite gibt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Softy, da redest du aber leider etwas falsches 
Den Repeater hab ich auch und habe exakt den selben Ping wie direkt. 
DL-Geschwindigkeit ist auch normal. 
Wobei ich auch nur 3k hab


----------



## Softy (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Softy, da redest du aber leider etwas falsches



Umso besser  Dann kann ich ihn ja verticken  Ich brauche ihn nämlich nicht mehr, weil ich jetzt endlich eine LAN-Verbindung habe. 

Den Repeater habe ich vor etwa einem Monat gekauft. Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich


----------



## mytelion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich habe jetzt den aktuellsten Treiber installiert spüre aber keine Verbesserung :/ sonst noch Vorschläge? ^^


----------



## Softy (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



mytelion schrieb:


> sonst noch Vorschläge? ^^



Du kaufst meinen Repeater zum Schnäppchenpreis?


----------



## mytelion (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wenn du mir versicherst das der was bringt D: ^^


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das kann ich leider nicht 

Aber Du kannst ja mal einen bestellen, und wenn es keine Besserung bringt, ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.

Vorher würde ich aber noch ein paar andere Sachen probieren bzw. habe ich ein paar Fragen:

- Welche Signalstärke wird denn angezeigt?

- Hast Du mal einen anderen USB-Anschluss probiert? Hängt der an USB2 oder USB3?

- Hast Du mal einen anderen Stick ausprobiert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich denke nicht, dass es am Stick oder generell am PC liegt. 
Das Signal ist schlicht und einfach zu schwach. 
Der TE hat mir im RL mal erzählt dass das Signal quasi durch das ganze Haus muss. 
Durch 3 Etagen oder so. 
Ich empfehle den Repeater hat bei mir die gewünschte Erweiterung gebracht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



Softy schrieb:


> Den Repeater habe ich vor etwa einem Monat gekauft. Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich


 
Keine Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes. 
Wo sind die Mods, wenn man sie mal braucht?


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes.
> Wo sind die Mods, wenn man sie mal braucht?



Das war kein Angebot. Das war nur ein... Vorschlag


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Er hat doch erst 40 Posts, da kann man mal ne Ausnahme machen


----------



## mytelion (11. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

@Softy:

Signalstärke immer um die 23%
Er hängt an USB 2 und nein habe ich nicht.
Habe keinen Anderen

*verzweifel*


----------



## Veqz (11. September 2013)

Hatte auch das selbe Problem, als der Stick direkt im Frontpanel USB drin war hatte ich nen dl von 6mbit, dann hab ich mit nem 50cm Verlängerungskabel den Stick auf den Tisch raufgelegt (der pc ist unter meinem tisch) und habe jetzt nen dl von knappen 40mbit. Der Router ist außerdem ein Stockwerk unter mir und das Signal geht durch mehrere Wände. Benutzt du ein modem mit integriertem router (zb mitgeliefert bei bestellung der leitung)? Wenn ja bringt es manchmal ziemlich viel ihn zu deaktivieren und durch nen guten router zu ersetzen. Macht teilweise aus 1/5 balken, 4/5 balken empfang und dadurch auch nen besseren dl. Ansonsten wäre ein repeater eine gute alternative.


----------



## mytelion (12. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich denke das ich zum Repeater greifen werde, ist es wichtiger das der repeater gutes Signal zum Internet hat oder das der PC guten Empfang zum repeater hat ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Wieso kein Power Lan?


----------



## mytelion (13. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

so Leute, ich hab den PC jetzt mal testweise verlagert um zu testen ob es an der Distanz zum router liegt, und es ist eindeutig so. Bei einem download wo ich vorher 20 KB hatte habe ich jetzt nur 2 Türen vom Router entfernt 800 - 1000 KB! Also, ich denke wir werden uns jetzt etwas überlegen wo wir den PC hinstellen damit er näher am router ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Oder den Router umstellen, oder einen Repeater kaufen, oder eine Verlängerung für den Wlan Stick...


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das Angebot... der Vorschlag steht noch  Bei Interesse einfach PN schicken.


----------



## mytelion (13. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Naja ich habe nur Bedenken das der repeater dann eine schwächere Verbesserung bringt als wenn der PC näher am Router ist  oder ist das nicht so ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich nutze auch Repeater und die machen genau das, was sie sollen.


----------



## mytelion (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Hmm jetzt war ich bei einem Freund übers Wochenende mit dem PC es ging mit dem Wlan dort Garnichts also mein PC hatte kaum Internet seiner Stand direkt daneben und hatte 90% Signalstärke und jetzt bin ich wieder zuhause und der PC steht genau an der gleich stelle wie am Freitag wo ich so gutes Internet hatte und ich habe Wieder nur 15 MBPS wo ich vorher 280 hatte.. wieso?


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

hast du den WLAN Stick vielleicht wo anders reingesteckt?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



grenn-CB schrieb:


> hast du den WLAN Stick vielleicht wo anders reingesteckt?


 

Du Ferkel


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



grenn-CB schrieb:


> hast du den WLAN Stick vielleicht wo anders reingesteckt?


 
Sowas fragt man nicht.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



grenn-CB schrieb:


> hast du den WLAN Stick vielleicht wo anders reingesteckt?



Falls doch, sollte man ihn wenigstens danach wieder gründlich reinigen


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas fragt man nicht.



Das war so gar nicht gemeint


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das war so gar nicht gemeint


 
Sagst du.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Da denkt man nichts böses und dann sowas


----------



## mytelion (16. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Nein eigentlich hab ich ihn im Selben USB Anschluss wie vorher  Gibt es auch eine Art Repeater, wo man das wie ein normalen Repeater halt in die Steckdose reinsteckt und dann vom Repeater in den PC ein Lankabel macht? Sind diese nicht eigentlich besser als die normalen Repeater die das WLAN halt nur verstärken? Weil nach dieser Situation jetzt im Moment habe ich doch eher bedenken wegen dem Stick und hab Hoffnungen das sich das über ein LAN Kabel vielleicht ändern Könnte.?


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich hab bei WLan keine Ahnung. 
Nutze wenn es geht immer Kabel, kann ich mir auch das Code eintippen und einrichten sparen.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Ich würde den Rechner mal testweise neben die Telefondose stellen und per LAN-Kabel anschließen. Nicht dass das Problem am Anbieter liegt (zu wenig Bandbreite oder so)


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Würde es auch erstmal mit LAN ausprobieren, mache mit LAN und danach mit WLAN mal einen DSL Speedtest.


----------



## mytelion (19. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Die Letzten Paar Tage gings jetzt wieder einiger maßen, nur das Problem ist manchmal habe ich 17er Ping und nur 15 mBit verbindungsgeschwindigkeit, dann hab ich manchmal z.b 240 mBit und dafür einen Ping der so über die 1,8 Tausend geht, es schwankt so dermaßen. Ich mache nachmittags meinen PC an verliere alle Paar Minuten Verbindung und er findet das Wlan nichmehr, obwohl mein Handy und alle Anderen PC's hier das Wlan noch finden. Und am abend Schalte ich ihn an und hab keinerlei Probleme. Und ich weiss jetzt nich wieso das so Extrem schwankt, ich hab die Position nicht geändert, den WLAN stick in der Selben Buchse, alles gleich! was könnte das denn jetzt sein? Ist irgendwas am Stick Kaputt? Kann mir jemand einen neuen empfehlen? Und wegen dem vorschlag neben die telefonbuchse zu stellen, das geht nicht Weil da Seeehr Wenig Platz ist ^^

EDIT: Im Controll Center steht auch ''Hervorragendes Signal und Verbindung'' und die Verbindungsqualität Schwankt immer zwischen 30 und 95% auch wenn sich GARNICHTS ändert.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Kann es vielleicht an der Fritzbox bzw. dem Router liegen?
Oder funktionieren andere WLAN Geräte einwandfrei mit dem Router?


----------



## mytelion (19. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Alles einwandfrei mit dem selben Router, unser anderer PC hat 0 Probleme, wenn ich meinen alten Laptop verbinde keinerlei Probleme, Handy usw keine Probleme nur dieser PC


----------



## mytelion (22. September 2013)

Leute es hat sich erledigt ich hab den PC ca 2 Meter bewegt und es ist jetzt seit 2 Tagen alles super gut hab meinen normalen Ping 300 mbps Verbindung 99% signalqualität . Wieso auch immer ^^ danke euch für die Hilfe wenn noch was sein sollte melde ich mich


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

*AW: Pc Zusammengestellt. Gut Genug? Verbesserungsvorschläge? *

Das ist ja gut, dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------

